# Where to buy grape vines Melbourne?



## zarniwoop (6/12/14)

Hi All,

I'm looking to plant about 20 pinot noir vines next year, anyone have any suggestions where I can source them in Victoria (preferably Melbourne area)?


Cheers

Zarniwoop


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (6/12/14)

if you want proper pinot noir vines
best bet is to get it from certified nurseries who specialized in these vines
you can get some contacts via the winemaker and grape grower magazine
cheers


----------

